# slow to idle



## gibo27 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi guys, have another problem with my 05 Xtrail, when going throught the gears the engine returns to idle very slow, also when putting the clutch in it takes a couple of seconds before the revs staring coming down. Anyone know what this might be.

Cheers

Gibo


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

This thread discusses your slow to idle problem. I have the same issue on my 2003 diesel but have learned to live with it.
Mike
X Trail owner - used to have a Primera! - Nissan Primera Owners Club - Page 3


----------



## gibo27 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, should have let the forum know the problem has been fixed, took the car back to Nissan dealer and they did the idle relearn and all is good. My main problem was the revs were slow to come down when decelerating down through the gears but after the relearn all is good. Thanks.

Gibo

ps dealer did the relearn for free.:newbie:


----------

